# Gonna leave it like it is....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 1, 2018)

I was thinking about a handle for this one, but the more I held on to it the more I liked the feel in my hands. So I rounded the edges on the tang put a slight thumb slope on top drilled a lanyard hole and gonna leave it this way. I got some killer leather from an old bowie sheath I am gonna cut up and may steam punk the sheath some....12-1/2" OAL 8" of blade.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 1, 2018)

That looks really cool. Nice call on leaving it as it is. Very unique


----------



## DKMD (Oct 1, 2018)

Definitely a cool look!


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 8, 2018)

Ol' raspy! Would be pretty cool as a boot knife...


----------

